# The Easter Cottage - June 2014



## mockingbird (Jun 1, 2014)

*Mockingbird Visits The Easter Cottage*

After squeezing the fiancee into the small A4 sized gap (damn my large shoulders) it was soon time to start taking photos, big thanks to Nakedeye on this also.
Sadly not much history, but the chap who it did belong to used to spend a few weeks up here on his own, many letters are thrown about the place upstairs in one bedroom probably due to the wind, a few items remain but comparing some photos to Nakedeyes report and chatting with him it seems a fair amount has grown legs typical really, the outhouses and barns which had nothing of interest in was mainly locked but all had sheep wool in and a few jackets thats all.


I rather liked this place, had a nice feel to it and the curtain leading up the stairs is a very nice touch to the cottage, which certainly gives it character.

All in all a nice location and made one of the longest days (2:30am till gone 8pm exploring) in Wales enjoyable, used yet again the 35mm fixed and 10-20mm 


IMGP7511 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7516 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7517 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7518 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7563 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7521 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7541 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7542 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7546 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7566 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7522 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7526 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7531 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7533 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7536 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7548 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7550 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7551 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7575 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7578 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7592 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7591 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed this selection of shots!


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 1, 2014)

As always McBird..... Top report!!


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 1, 2014)

I love this place, that curtain to the stairway is brill, I also like the collars and the letters, it's a great little place and your photo's are great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 1, 2014)

For someone whos has taken a break from exploring your getting about ti places more then me haha! Nice set mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great collection of images.


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 1, 2014)

Great report and photos as normal, it was a great end to a indifferent day (2am/8.30pm) If this was the only place we managed to do, it would have been worth it.


----------



## odeon master (Jun 1, 2014)

Great atmosphere to your photos, very well captured. A time warp indeed.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 1, 2014)

Beautiful cottage and location, the kind of place I dream of living in!
Fantastic pics too 
Thanks!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone  always appreciate the feedback!
yeah im meant to be on a break for awhile, but have not got round to doing my reports on places Ive been to yet


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 1, 2014)

Terrific stuff again, I like the tree growing out of the chimney.


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 1, 2014)

Brilliant find and shots bud... Love little places like this....


----------



## billygroat (Jun 1, 2014)

Stuff to drool to! Thanks for another super set!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 1, 2014)

Excellent stuff mb..great photos as always.cheers for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2014)

Paid off then! Looks a great explore, and a fantastic set of photos! 
Hats off to ya!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 1, 2014)

Cheers everyone glad you all like it


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

fascinating report, but again sad and creepy.

That electric kettle looks out of place?


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 6, 2014)

Great stuff old bean!! Glad you liked her, the old boots were a dream next to the hearth dont you think!! dark brooding style captures it perfectly!!


----------

